

Show HN: First Bitcoin Wallet app for Windows 8 - jodoglevy
http://apps.microsoft.com/windows/en-US/app/7570b069-4195-4267-b2aa-f667d4cd8948

======
nkuttler
Just wondering, but is the source code available? Otherwise it would be
foolish to use it to store coins.

~~~
jodoglevy
Yes, I will probably open source it soon. But couldn't one just open source
the code, say that's the code the app is using, and then change the code the
app is using to do something malicious? As long as I don't check in the new
code, no one would be the wiser.

Not that I'm planning to do that, but is there a solution to this issue?

~~~
sn0v
Which is why some people prefer building from source. Not sure how that'd work
out in the Metro environment though.

~~~
jodoglevy
You could build my source and deploy to your system yourself and it would
work, but this doesn't seem like a very "for the masses" solution. Plenty of
people out there who want the security of using open source code that others
have reviewed, but don't know anything about development to be able to build
that code themselves.

